# Master Manson



## stevenson8877 (Jul 25, 2014)

My brother's just drop by to share my accomplishment was raised to MM last Saturday. I look forward to learning more in masonry.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## stevenson8877 (Jul 25, 2014)

How do you edit a mistake on here my Brothers.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats. What lodge and GL did you become a member of?


----------



## stevenson8877 (Jul 27, 2014)

Enterprise Lodge # 3 PHA Baltimore Md.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## caution22113 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bro. Delvin Cecil
Junior Steward
Roscoe C. Cartwright #129
Accokeek, MD


----------



## bezobrazan (Aug 3, 2014)

Congrats on becoming a Master Mason!  Wish I could help with the editing question but me and anything computer related have a love-hate relationship.


----------



## stevenson8877 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks anyway Bro.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2014)

Congratulations. I was raised this month on the 4th.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------

